# [gelöst] ZTE UMTS Stick will nicht laufen

## toxicity

Ich besitze einen ZTE MF656 USB Stick, aber dieser will partout nicht bei mir laufen, weder über wvdial noch über den NetworkManager.

Aktuell verwende ich den 3.1-rc4 Kernel, auch mit dem 3.0.6er funktioniert er nicht, der Treiber ist der option1 Treiber, im Kernel ist "USB Driver for GSM  and CDMA modems" aktiviert und im Kernel kompiliert.

NetworkManager spuckt beim Verbindungsversuch das aus:

```
2011-10-26T09:21:25+02:00 Morbid-Angel NetworkManager[1862]: <info> Activation (ttyUSB2) starting connection '1&1 - Mobile Broadband'

2011-10-26T09:21:25+02:00 Morbid-Angel NetworkManager[1862]: <info> (ttyUSB2): device state change: 3 -> 4 (reason 0)

2011-10-26T09:21:25+02:00 Morbid-Angel NetworkManager[1862]: <info> Activation (ttyUSB2) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

2011-10-26T09:21:25+02:00 Morbid-Angel NetworkManager[1862]: <info> Activation (ttyUSB2) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

2011-10-26T09:21:25+02:00 Morbid-Angel NetworkManager[1862]: <info> Activation (ttyUSB2) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

2011-10-26T09:21:46+02:00 Morbid-Angel NetworkManager[1862]: <warn> GSM connection failed: (32) Serial command timed out

2011-10-26T09:21:46+02:00 Morbid-Angel NetworkManager[1862]: <info> (ttyUSB2): device state change: 4 -> 9 (reason 1)

2011-10-26T09:21:46+02:00 Morbid-Angel NetworkManager[1862]: <info> Marking connection '1&1 - Mobile Broadband' invalid.

2011-10-26T09:21:46+02:00 Morbid-Angel NetworkManager[1862]: <warn> Activation (ttyUSB2) failed.

2011-10-26T09:21:46+02:00 Morbid-Angel NetworkManager[1862]: <info> (ttyUSB2): device state change: 9 -> 3 (reason 0)

2011-10-26T09:21:46+02:00 Morbid-Angel NetworkManager[1862]: <info> (ttyUSB2): deactivating device (reason: 0).

```

wvdial spuckt das aus:

```
Morbid-Angel linux # wvdial                                                                                                                                                                     

--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.61                                                                                                                                                        

--> Initializing modem.                                                                                                                                                                         

--> Sending: ATZ                                                                                                                                                                                

--> Sending: ATQ0                                                                                                                                                                               

--> Re-Sending: ATZ                                                                                                                                                                             

--> Modem not responding. 
```

Könnt ihr mir helfen?

EDIT: Problem selbst gelöst, PPP wurde nicht mit kompiliert, hab ich vergessen in der Kernelconfig zu aktivieren, jetzt läuft es...

----------

